# Getting back into Fantasy! Might need some help!



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi. After many years of not playing Fantasy I am tempted to return after a long hiatus. After much deliberation I have decided on a new army for Lizardmen since I think dinosaurs rock! However my main concerns about army selection. How does it work nowadays because I have heard it is different from 6th edition (The last time I bothered playing) so I was firstly hoping to know what the min max points allowance for each section is.

Secondly, although i aim to play casually I was wondering whether any of the units are useful in a Lizardmen army:

Temple Guard
Razordens
Chameleon Skinks
Skink Skirmishers
Slaan
Saurus
Scar Veterans

These were units I included in a draft 2000 points army list and was windering on their effectiveness or whether they have little place in the army like Jungle Swarms.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Hi. After many years of not playing Fantasy I am tempted to return after a long hiatus. After much deliberation I have decided on a new army for Lizardmen since I think dinosaurs rock! However my main concerns about army selection. How does it work nowadays because I have heard it is different from 6th edition (The last time I bothered playing) so I was firstly hoping to know what the min max points allowance for each section is.
> 
> Secondly, although i aim to play casually I was wondering whether any of the units are useful in a Lizardmen army:
> 
> ...


good luck on starting this army!
heres how the point system goes:
you need at least 25% core
25% maximum lords
25% maximum heroes
50% maximum Specail
25% maximum Rare


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Temple Guard


While their rules need to be updated, they are very worth it if you take a Slann, and what Lizardmen player wouldn't? Great plastic kit, great unit.


> Razordens


Not nearly as useful as Salamanders, but still a decent choice. 


> Chameleon Skinks


Excellent Warmachine Hunters. They're quite cheap, and their variety of special rules can make them very hard to hit too. Note that poison goes straight through the T10 of the warmachine. XD


> Skink Skirmishers


Good for harassing and grabbing flanks in a pinch. So cheap that they can make great roadblocks.


> Slaan


The best wizard money can buy, really. The focuses have gotten crazy good this edition, and access to the Lore of Life can make your Saurus T8, give them regen, or bring back your valuable Temple-Guard! 


> Saurus


Excellent, one of the best core apart from WoC. Their only weakness is low initiative, but your only real defense against that is a Slann's becalming Cogitation.


> Scar Veterans


Pretty decent, though character-heavy isn't as good as it used to be. On the upside however, they can be kitted up to take out just about any other heroes you might think of, though lords will give them trouble.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey man. Well lizardmen have one big -. Its is called Initiative...
Temple Guard-Only for slan protection
Razordens-Salamanders are much better
Chameleon Skinks-Great unit in my opinion
Skink Skirmishers-Most people say that they should be run with javes. But I prefer pipes
Slaan-The BIGGEST MUST! in lizardmen army. I always take lore of life for him.
Saurus-In big games block of 24 6 wide
Scar Veterans-Nice hero if you give him the correct stuff.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

As everyone says the units you have are a decent core for any lizard army.

And though it rarely matters, one thing Flindo forgot to mention is that you have to have at least 3 non-character units.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

This is great help everyone! +rep to everybody!

Will post draft army list up soon since it seems to fill all the above criteria.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Blackhiker said:


> As everyone says the units you have are a decent core for any lizard army.
> 
> And though it rarely matters, one thing Flindo forgot to mention is that you have to have at least 3 non-character units.


I didnt mention it because it is incredibly rare for someone to have more then 1 character.
Slann doesnt count as a character and your defenatly gunna wanna pick a slann over lord kroak any day because lord kroak only has one spell, I have a lord kroak model, but I always field him as a slann because it gets so much more done.


----------



## Hans Richter (Dec 24, 2010)

Flindo said:


> I didnt mention it because it is incredibly rare for someone to have more then 1 character.
> Slann doesnt count as a character and your defenatly gunna wanna pick a slann over lord kroak any day because lord kroak only has one spell, I have a lord kroak model, but I always field him as a slann because it gets so much more done.


I wouldn't say it's rare for someone to have more than 1 character. Look at the lists here and I'd say it happens always. A Slann is indeed a character per the definition of the rules (pg 96 BRB) as is any Lord or Hero choice.

Now, there is a difference in "Named Characters" and "Characters", sure, as GW has given the Named ones a permanent set of gear that most always cannot be altered.

That said, they are all still _characters_ and what Blackhiker said is spot on. You can't field:

500pt Lord
250pt Hero
250pt Hero

in a 1000pt standard, normal game.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

steamius said:


> Razordens-Salamanders are much better
> Saurus-In big games block of 24 6 wide


I agree with all points except these two. Razordons are no better or worse point for point than Salamanders. The main difference is that the two units have wildly different roles. I'm currently working on a hunting packs tactica which should go into more detail on it, but suffice to say the feeling people get of Salamander superiority really stems from the fact that they attempt to use Razordons as they would Salamanders, and hence don't get the most out of them. It really depends on what you want. For a similar 40k analogy, think of the decision between Eldar striking scorpions and howling banshees. Neither one is a particularly better buy per se, but they are two different tools for different jobs- and you need to decide which job you need filled the most.

On the Saurus unit, I'd say that the number is about right, but the frontage should be changed. In 2000pts+ 20 saurus in 5x4 is about right. For your unit I'd go for 25 Saurus 5x5- whilst three ranks of six will give more attacks, you'll almost never be steadfast- which is something you need. Having this formation means you'll probably hang around after taking hard hits from WoCs, HE elites, etc, and means that you'll actually be able to break hordes, since you'll probably deny the steadfast they so desperately need.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

coke123.
Hm, mayve your right with the saurus, since I dident played them 5 wide since 8th edition.
But I dont know where are you going with razardons, I think that salamanders are moreuseful at the moment. But I actually never use razardons, so I cant tell that they are useles.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I've finished the tactica on hunting packs, so if you're interested in it, it's in the WHFB Tactics section. Should be near the top, it's pretty new.

Essentially, Salamanders are for high impact attacks on key units- use them aggressively. Razordons are almost purely defensive- use them to guard flanks, units fragile to CC, etc against charges. Each hunting pack is very good at what it does; it simply requires the player to actually use them in that application, which is often not done in the case of Razordons.


----------

